# Residential Sprinkler Save in PA



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2010)

http://cbs3.com/video/?id=95964@kyw.dayport.com


----------



## cda (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Residential Sprinkler Save in PA

Good report

How and what law to you sue to block code adoption??


----------

